# Lucid Dream



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

I woke up about 20 minutes ago after a very, very strange and creepy experience (even by my standards and as everyone here knows having DP/DR in the first place is a creepy experience); I had a lucid dream, of sorts. Basically, after watching Inception last year I made the mistake of reading into lucid dreaming, and I learned one of the things lucid dreamers do to see whether they're in a dream is to look at a clock and then look back at it, if the numbers have changed a lot then you're in a dream if they haven't you're in reality.

I found myself doing this an awful lot to confirm that my reality is real, if I wake up in the night I'll immediately look at my alarm clock and then look back.

Anyway, so all through this dream I had a kind of eery feeling that something was amiss, I was questioning the reality of everything (as I do in real life, and I think many DP/DR sufferers do too); and I was doing the clock checking thing and sure enough it worked, the numbers changed.

So, anyway I woke up and am feeling pretty disturbed. Has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I lucid dream all the time, I'm even able to change things in my dream. When I have a nightmare I stop it and change it. It's fun to make things go my way..at least I can control my dreams..too bad I can't control reality.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> I lucid dream all the time, I'm even able to change things in my dream. When I have a nightmare I stop it and change it. It's fun to make things go my way..at least I can control my dreams..too bad I can't control reality.


Amazing. Anyway, cheers for replying.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey there. I have done a shit ton of lucid dreaming ten years ago, about at the time i got my first major two year episode of DP. I basically developed the ability to cope with recurring nightmares. Being able to dream lucidly has effectively cured me from having nightmares (used to have them every night).

Yet i am not convinced that Lucid dreaming in itself is a purely healthy/beneficial practise honestly. Lucid Dreams(LD) have their own effects on your sleeping but also waking hours that cannot be understated. I have noticed that during my LD period i developed & frequently encountered other "problems" such as false awakenings, outer body experiences, dream-like reality(different one then DP) and many Hypnogogic Hallucinations. Of these the false awakenings have been the most disturbing ones.

still, it seems you are curious about these things, so i take it you will go ahead and figure out all these things for yourself


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I want to be able to lucid dream because I read you can use it to cure psychological problems such as phobia's and I was thinking DP as well..?

I've seen in a docu those people who can do it are very excited about lucid dreaming as they can do whatever they want in a dream and it supposedly feels more real than 'waking reality'.

It's a way to get access to the subconscious mind and potentially make changes in it too. I should do more exercises to be able to lucid dream though.

Here's an interview with someone who is a Lucid Dreaming teacher the co-creator of a new holistic approach to conscious sleeping and lucid dreaming called "Mindfulness of Dream and Sleep".


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's a wonderful Lucid Dream Forum: http://www.dreamviews.com


----------

